# eVic VTC mini Firmware



## WARMACHINE (31/1/16)

Anyone know how to upgrade the firmware on windows. It seems like my PC doesn't see the VTC mini on the USB port ? Joyetech website doesn't really help ?


----------



## wazarmoto (31/1/16)

Does your vtc mini charge via USB? Tried another cable? Or another USB port?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n00b13 (31/1/16)

Don't use the cable that came with the mod, it only charges. Any other data cable should suffice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrBlaz3 (31/1/16)

Did you start the update first and then connect the mod or connect it first then try the update, you need to start the firmware update first

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (31/1/16)

Also try a different USB port on the pc. Mine gave me issues when I tried to use the front ports for some reason.

Oh and remember Windows does not see the device at all, only the update program sees it. so dont wait for Windows to try load drivers etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (31/1/16)

Dont use a charging usb.
Also remove the tank or rda

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (31/1/16)

Thank guys. It was the cable. The cable I was orginally using was charging the device, but doing no driver download or data transfer. used one of my Smart phone cable, and works 100%....firmware done

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Nimatek (31/1/16)

Was the cable that silly thin one ? I got a thin one with my vtc mini and swapped it with the proper thick phone cables and all was happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (31/1/16)

Any idea how to switch off this auto shutdown mode. If you leave the mod for 2 minutes it seems to go into a power save or shutdown mode, and then when you press the fire button, it asks if you have a new/old coil. Very annoying


----------



## DrBlaz3 (31/1/16)

just hit the right button or left button depending if you put a new coil in or not, if its doing that all the time check your tank is making proper contact with the mod, what coil are you using ?

also remove the tank hit fire it will say no atomiser, put the tank back and try again select new or old and then see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------

